# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  where to connect laundry waste tube

## that_guy

I recently moved into a friends house, seems like the house was built in the 70's. In the backyard there is a pipe that dumps laundry machine water into the middle of the backyard. Is that legit? I looked and found a round black tube with a rubber cap that sticks outta the ground, and its by the kitchen. Is it ok for me to route that waste tube to the random black pipe stickin outta the ground?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Common practice to water from your washing machine to water the yard, however, not all washing powders are compatible or suitable as the plants or lawn turns brown if the wrong stuff is used. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## that_guy

even though it is a common practice, it looks hideous. Would I be able to run that hose into the random black pipe coming outta the ground? A friend told me that is was okay to do so... I am just lookin for a bit more reasurance I guess...

----------


## jago

Difficult to advise seeing that we dont have a handle on US plumbing codes and what that black pipe is. :2thumbsup:

----------

